# chemical guys cherry wet wax



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Anyone has any experience with cherry wet wax on durability?
And does anyone knows if it actually contains cleaners, as it says it cleans,glazes en waxes, butit can be layered...???
Was looking at butter wet wax too, but durability is kinda crap according to the reviews


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Very very easy to work with. CWW has some decent cleaners especially when used by DA and a light polishing pad. It's a good cleaner / wax to prep te paint. Durability is 6 - 8 weeks so another durable wax on top is recommended.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks.they claim it has no cleaners... always nice to double check.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

So how about butter wet wax or extreme depth liquid carnauba creme wax? Do these also contain cleaners?


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

CWW is the same as Pink Smartwax.
I don't know the other products.
If I where you I would look for Blacklight.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Not interessted in blacklight. Just a good wax for good wetlook.
Currently use wolfs moon and liquid nattys blue, but I like to try some different products once in a while.


----------



## Golfjero (Apr 25, 2014)

Blackmondie said:


> So how about butter wet wax or extreme depth liquid carnauba creme wax? Do these also contain cleaners?


I have CG Carnauba and wet mirror finish.
Carnauba I think is same as Butter wet wax but wet mirror contain cleaners ( is a glaze) I like this very much


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Yea, I like mirror finish too and top with a good paste wax.


----------



## UtzChips (May 8, 2014)

what about for gold colored paint? I have Chemical Guys Black Light & I see absolutely no difference after using it.
I must have done an excellent job of polishing!:buffer:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I love using Cherry Wet Wax - it is a kind of two-in-one product; lightly polishes, and protects.

This is the stuff I use for cutting back stone chips that I touched in about 5 minutes ago, as it leaves the paint in the chip but cuts back gently enough to leave a good finish.
:thumb:


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Hows the beading? As a lot of their products aren't designed to bead and sheet, but it looks so crappy when wet


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Blackmondie said:


> Hows the beading? As a lot of their products aren't designed to bead and sheet, but it looks so crappy when wet


Looks fine. Nothing wrong on the beading side either. I've been using the same bottle now for quite a time - since I had the TT, thinking about it. :doublesho


----------

